# Loft Project Finally Getting Started



## DEEJAY7950

Well we finally got started with the "loft project" I had planed which seems like forever, the final loft will be far from what i had envisioned based on "red rose starter loft design" After much discussion it was finally decided that a more conventional build "stud walls" would be used, although i really wanted a stud less interior and look! Also a foundation that was hurricane wind resistant, didn't want the loft sort of blowing in the wind lol! So the base which is 8x24 is attached to 4x4's which are 2ft in the ground, 2x8 frame, 2x6 hangers, and 3/4 inch plywood, makes for a solid foundation, much of the earlier discussion centered around "what ifs" "planning ahead", could the building be used later for something "i.e. storage, workshop, chicken coop, some of the things mentioned should something unforeseen happen? A lot of give and take! I have taken some pictures and will post when i get a chance, just got "called" the foreman had a hard time finding lumber and had to travel to orlando to get some, so i have to leave and get started on the frame work today, I'll get some pictures of that also!


----------



## Charis

That's going to be a nice size.


----------



## DEEJAY7950

Funny thing my daughter came (she has a vested interest in this project) to look at the progress, looked at what we had done so far and said OMG that is way too small! So maybe we should have made it 24x48 lol lmao but the buget would not allow that, so reality sets in and all is well so far!








more to follow!


----------



## DEEJAY7950




----------



## DEEJAY7950

Had to relearn how to post pictures again! Here one drills a counter sink hole and the other guy drives the screw!


----------



## DEEJAY7950




----------



## DEEJAY7950




----------



## DEEJAY7950




----------



## DEEJAY7950




----------



## DEEJAY7950




----------



## DEEJAY7950




----------



## DEEJAY7950




----------



## DEEJAY7950




----------



## DEEJAY7950




----------



## DEEJAY7950




----------



## DEEJAY7950

yep the girls just had to be in the pictures! lol


----------



## Margarret

What a great start. It sure feels good to see it going up doesn't it?

Margaret


----------



## DEEJAY7950

That's all for now folks, (hope that was enough cause somehow i deleted some of the first batch that showed the deck and only the deck in place)! Were going to try and get a roof on "asap," then sheet goods (outside), then frame in door, not sure how this will turn out since all my plans were scraped, sort of winging it as we go lol Good night folks I'm tired!


----------



## DEEJAY7950

It sure does Margret, there were days when i thought it was not going to be, but finally we got started!


----------



## Avion

LOOKS GRRRRRREAT. Hope you enjoy building like I did. I just finished my loft and I know what you are going to encounter in the project. Best of luck and keep the pictures coming.

George


----------



## ezemaxima

DEEJAY7950 said:


> yep the girls just had to be in the pictures! lol


You should have told your girls they are delaying progress on the loft building...LOL. I wish my yard was as spacious as yours. Looks like it's going to be a great looking loft. How many sections are they going to be? I made the mistake by making my loft with no sections. I'm currently drawing up plans to divide it into 3 sections. One for cocks, the other for hens and the last for breeders/yb.


----------



## DEEJAY7950

Right now my plan is for a breeding section and a young bird section, but i have room if need be to make another section so 8x8, 8x8, 8x8, the middle section is flexible for now it's my DOG HOUSE! should the need arise!


----------



## DEEJAY7950

gettin slamed from all sides---pops how much longer? When will you finish?










These little ones need a home! Are you almost finished? What's taking so long?


----------



## DEEJAY7950

get her done pops!


















trusses whats that? are you finished yet?









Miles to go before I sleep!


----------



## DEEJAY7950

were off and running!


----------



## DEEJAY7950




----------



## DEEJAY7950




----------



## DEEJAY7950




----------



## DEEJAY7950




----------



## DEEJAY7950

Well that's all for now until the eagle (S----) lands!


----------



## Grim

Thats gonna be one sweet loft. I wish I had more room to make a larger loft. Hey aren't you my bird release competition?


----------



## Lovebirds

That loft is looking pretty darn good!!! Can't wait to see it finished. I bet you feel the same way huh?????? LOL


----------



## DEEJAY7950

The finish line seems so far away----wish i had a solid plan instead of just going for it, let's hope it serves it's purpose and thanks Renee!

Grim, well i hope we don't conflict with each other on the release thing but I'm still way far away before that's going to happen, I've only got a few pairs of birds to start with but planning to get some more squeakers after the loft is completed! Also my loft is just outside of ST CLOUD in the country! so maybe we will overlap just a bit!

Also hoping to get some stock racers from my brother up north, that may be a tough nut to crack lol!


----------



## Grim

What bloodlines do you keep? I have about 7 trained birds now i raised. I have 4 in the nests and 4 more to hatch soon.


----------



## DEEJAY7950

My bloodlines i have are mortveths, sion, jannsen and bastin backgrounds however that said they are all being interbred so the family eventually will be my own as time goes on with interbreeding of all the types mentioned! I've got six youngsters now, another in nest and three pairs on eggs right now! Won't get anymore birds until the MAIN loft is finished and that will still take some time for sure!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hey Deejay, 

Your loft is really starting to take shape, it looks as solid as a rock! I love to build, but don't have that kind of skill or the professional tools though. I really enjoy seeing others loft projects too.

May I ask though, how much is this construction project going to end up costing? Do you have an estimation of the final total?

Thanks and will keep watching for more pics and I can't wait to see the finished project.


----------



## DEEJAY7950

The cost thing, "WOW" that is a good question, at first I was all set to build a loft based on the "red rose design" with a budget of "800" dollars but after so many opinions from family, friends, and all the information gathered from many members and days, weeks, and months spent on this web site I've been trying to incorporate as many of the "best of the best features" I've learned from others! It is really hard to say right now how much it will cost because I'm not close to being finished, well before I go on and on, the short version is a budget of 2,500$ let me explain some-----from a loft of 8x8--to 8x24 big difference, and because I live in Florida and many people had concerns about high winds (Hurricanes knocking over lofts on blocks) IT was decided a stronger more conventional build would be better, over all my objections (I lost), so standard build with a fixed foundation to ground, everything exceeding code (It will be the safest place to be during a hurricane lol ) Also using everything and anything we could get for "free" be it someones scrape 2x4's or other lumber, wire, screws, cabinets, doors, paint, even doing all these things it's still a tough nut to crack for sure! BEFORE we started we looked at some pre-built buildings and couldn't believe what they were asking for some of them Cheaply made things 3500 and up, that is why we went with a do it ourselves building! The building is so far 90% new materials, all foundation, framing, and roofing is new and the siding another item i got over ruled on, I wanted "T-111" wood siding but got something called "cement board" because it was said to be better and only a few more dollars a sheet (I don't know anything about this so i took their word for it) this reminds me i need to take some more pictures! Sorry for being so long winded, Bottom line,? will we get under budget,? I seriously doubt it only time will tell! Dan if you read this I seriously need my head examined, I can appreciate what you went through!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hi Deejay, 

Yes, I can definitely understand that these types of projects can be very hard to estimate costs on and especially when it's still under construction. Even if you manage to complete it within say the $3000 range, that would be fairly reasonable for a loft that size and construction. 

I know that prefab things are very expensive for what you get, so building yourself from scratch was definitely the way to go and if you've got the expertise and tools to do it. 

Dan had quite a loft going way back when....I remember seeing his construction photos and it was quite something! His loft must have turned out to be a thing of beauty. 

I envy people who have the money and skill to build on that level. I like to draw design plans for lofts myself but it's not like building a small pen or cage, more like a smaller human dwelling, lol. I have a nice, unique plan for an outdoor loft for my runt pigeons, but I doubt it'll ever come to fruition.


----------



## Skyeking

That's looking  really good, Deejay!!! 

Your pigeons are going to love it! When is the grand opening and/or ribbon cutting ceremony?


----------



## DEEJAY7950

Grand Opening that's a good one lol , unless the eagle drops some money bags it won't be any time soon, but we just talked about getting one side up enough so we could move the birds we have, sooner than later, we'll have to see how things go!


----------



## DEEJAY7950

Here are some pictures I took today


----------



## DEEJAY7950

The open area will be a solid board leading to trap!


----------



## DEEJAY7950

Picture of inside ceiling wire!


----------



## DEEJAY7950

shot of a couple of thrown away cabinets being used!


















salvaged counter top with stainless steel sink another free-bee!









placed some Diatomaceous Earth around studs and swept into cracks, hope it does some good!


----------



## DEEJAY7950

Well that's all for now folks, you can see theres a whole lot that needs to be done, now wheres that eagle with the money bags?!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

It really looks great, construction is moving along very swiftly it seems. When can I move in?


----------



## TAWhatley

Gorgeous loft in progress, DeeJay! Who's the good lookin' young man? Your son?

Terry


----------



## DEEJAY7950

The ham in the picture is one of my grandsons, all my grandkids just love all sorts of animals and they cant wait until the loft is finished, hope they carry on with the birds long after I'm gone!


----------



## DEEJAY7950

Here's a picture I missed!








Shot with DSC-W5 at 2008-04-19
Thinking of cage between cabinets for a sick bay?!


----------



## DEEJAY7950

Here's another picture I left out cause it took me a while to figure out how to rotate it, Thinking of putting in a sick bay between the cabinets but I'm still debating if i should? I really need more storage room, oh heck I might as well put it in and it can double as storage until i need it for a sick bird hope that doesn't happen much! 








Shot with DSC-W5 at 2008-04-19


----------



## Skyeking

I have used the diatomaceous earth in my new baby doll coop and iswept it into the cracks and it really keeps the bugs down, that stuff is wonderful, and you only need to use a little. 

Are you going to have any fresh air ventilation under the eaves or windows or perhaps they will have airconditioning as well?


----------



## DEEJAY7950

Yes Teresa there will be vents to move the air, just one of many things still needed to be done!


----------



## Skyeking

We just completed remodeling and enjarging our baby doll coop, the last minute things really made us antsy and wanting to get done. But now that it is done, I'm extremely happy with it. So are the birds...  


I'm sure yours will be up and running before you know it, it's the getting there-especially the last week... that can stress one to the fullest. My husband took two weeks off and was glad to get back to work, so he could rest ...(a little, anyway) LOL


----------



## Grim

Maybe some shelves between the cabinets for extra storage?


----------



## DEEJAY7950

yep Grim that would be a help!


----------



## DEEJAY7950

Trees Gray said:


> I have used the diatomaceous earth in my new baby doll coop and iswept it into the cracks and it really keeps the bugs down, that stuff is wonderful, and you only need to use a little.
> 
> Are you going to have any fresh air ventilation under the eaves or windows or perhaps they will have airconditioning as well?


Just wondering, maybe you would know? How do you tell if you have gotten the "food grade" of "Diatomaceous Earth" the only assurance I have is that it came from a pigeon supply house, there is nothing on the package to indicate that it is a "FOOD GRADE OF DIATOMACEOUS EARTH" here's a picture!








Shot with DSC-W5 at 2008-04-19


----------



## altuwaijri_loft

wonderful work


----------



## Grim

Hey if it isn't safe for me to breathe or get into my eyes.. it can't be any better for my birds.


----------



## DEEJAY7950

Well it's not meant to be breathe only ingested! So you have to be careful, the benefits out way the risk!


----------



## Grim

The birds will breathe it in. It is dust also don't most worms burrow into the intestines where DE would not even touch them. Another thing is DE is supposedly only effective if dry. How dry are the insides of a pigeon?


----------



## DEEJAY7950

Well Grim dust is not always in the air, if you have ever used wood shavings for a cage or nest boxes and you cleaned it out you will still notice all the dust on the very bottom which helps keep things dry, yes dust is bad i agree but you have to weigh the benefits with the risk as in all things in life.! As far as the wet thing on the Diatomaceous earth I really don't think it matters much if is is wet or dry to do it's job on insects or worms, the particles are so small we can't even imagine how they look but it is said that the "food grade" particles are so sharp that they slice and dice any worms in the birds or insects that get into the loft, for me this is my first time trying out this kind of insect control and I hope it works, It's got to be better than using chemicals?, for sure if it does work?


----------



## Grim

Well maybe I stressed my opinion to strongly but if it slices and dices worms what is it doing to the tender intestines of the birds? I did some different reading on it and some people like it but it is not for me I guess. If people ate it I would use it for the birds. As far as I know no one consumes it for any reason.


----------



## DEEJAY7950

I don't know if people eat it? but then again why do they stress "FOOD GRADE"? I don't have an answer, but someone else in the food industry may know, so lets not ask the pool guy for advise LOL


----------



## DEEJAY7950

Here's a thought Grim, the particles are so small that they can't do any damage to the birds insides, but once inside the worm it's all slice and dice!


----------



## bigislerollers

Here is a great article on DE.


The Power of Diatomaceous Earth

By Jay Alnimer (J_Star) 2005



Diatomaceous Earth (DE) is a geological deposit made up of fossilized skeletons of siliceous marine and fresh water organisms, particularly diatoms and other algae. These skeletons are made of hydrated amorphous silica or opal. When crushed, they breakup into tiny pieces of glass so tiny that the material feels like powder. The diatom shells are covered in sharp spines that make them dangerous to exoskeleton insects, but not to animals with internal skeletons. The pines of the diatom skeletons pierce the soft waxy body tissues of the insects between their hard exoskeleton plates and it is through these numerous microscopic wounds that the insect loses bodily moisture to the point of dehydration, and then it will dry up and die. Creatures with internal skeletons such as humans, cattle, birds and pets have means of resisting such damage and are not harmed. Diatomaceous Earth works in purely physical and not chemical manner and thus has no chemical toxicity.



It is possible to mix a small amount of DE into a stored grains and beans to deter insect infestations without having to remove the dust again before consuming the grains. In several tests, DE gave better protection of grains than Malathion, particularly over the long term without exposing anyone to the danger of toxic chemicals.



To use it in food storage, you should mix thoroughly one cup of DE to every (40) forty pounds of grains such as barley, buckwheat, corn, wheat, oats, rise, and a mixture of these grains. This works out to approximately one cup of DE to every (5) five gallon bucket full of grains. You need to make certain that every kernel is coated so it is better to do the mixing in small batches where you can insure more even coating. Both the grain and the DE should be dry when doing the mixing otherwise you will get very uneven distribution. When used at proper rates, DE has been effective against ants, aphids, bollworm, caterpillar, cockroach, corn worm, earwig, house fly, fruit fly, lead perforator, leaf hopper, lygus bug, mite, weevil, red spider mites, slugs, snail, termites, Japanese beetle (grub stage) and many other insects.



There is no residual danger of contamination. In fact, DE is actually beneficial to the soil. It is loaded with trace minerals. However, there are a few precautions. DE is very dusty and can cause lung irritation if breathed heavily, so when applying it dry always wear a good dust mask or stand up wind. The second precaution is that natural DE will kill beneficial insects too, so use it sparingly to kill problem infestations of harmful insects.



There are actually two kinds of Diatomaceous Earth to be found on the market and only one of them is suitable for use as insecticide to use in stored grains. The kind that is NOT for food is the type sold by swimming pools suppliers as filtering agent. DE to be used for filtering has been subjected to a heat treatment that dramatically increases its crystalline silicate content and makes it unsuitable for storing grains. The DE that is needed for use in grain storage has not been heated and has a crystalline silica content of no more than 1 to 1.5%. It is commonly sold in hardware and garden stores of feed stores as an “organic pesticide.”



Diatomaceous Earth can be used effectively in houses to prevent the entry of certain insects such as earwigs, ants, silverfish, spiders, and cockroaches and to control these and others that are present in cupboards containing food, carpets, basements, attics, window ledges, pet areas for fleas, etc. It is important to place a small amount of the DE powder in corners, cracks, crevices, and other areas where insects might hide. 



Another use is in animals and birds for control of external parasites, mites, fleas, and flies. This is achieved by dusting the animals or birds and the litter or bedding areas, nest boxes and perches. It has also been included in the diet (two percent in the grain ration) to control certain internal parasites and this practice is aid to result in lower fly population in the resulting manure. In fact DE has been used for worming animals, controlling fly larvae in manure, as a trace mineral mixture, and insecticide, a treatment for stored grains and a soil conditioner.



In closing, whereas with a contact pesticide, the insect dies quite quickly, with DE control may take several days (6 to 72 hours to kill). The more important difference is that the effect of the protection provided by the chemical is short-lived. Whereas DE will control the pests as long as the powder remains. In this respect, De is an ideal pesticide; it is residual but nontoxic. The only health precautions that need to be taken is that if large area is being treated with a powder duster, the applicator should wear a protective mask to prevent inhalation. Diatomaceous Earth is a natural grade diatomite; however, the continual breathing of any dust should always be avoided.

Jay Alnimer


----------



## texas.410

Good article. 

I have used DE for years with my chickens. And now that I have pigeons Im shure I will use some in there grain.

I spreed it all around my chicken yard to control fire ants, witch are horibble here in Texas. 

I add it to the chickens lay ration for deworming. It also helps give eggs strong shells.

If I see mites or such on the birds I dust them with it. Only had to do that once. Never saw another mite.

I also spread it around under roosting perches. Because it keeps flies away and out of the coop.

So I give DE a thumbs up. Its never done me wrong.

And I love your loft, nice work.


----------



## DEEJAY7950

Hey "BIG" thanks for that article, a super read for all, the benefits out way the risk.! Grim does that change your mine some?


----------



## DEEJAY7950

Thanks tex, tell me how do you dust the birds with it? Do you use something to apply it or just sprinkle it on?


----------



## ezemaxima

bigislerollers said:


> Here is a great article on DE.
> 
> 
> The Power of Diatomaceous Earth
> 
> 
> To use it in food storage, you should mix thoroughly one cup of DE to every (40) forty pounds of grains such as barley, buckwheat, corn, wheat, oats, rise, and a mixture of these grains. When used at proper rates, DE has been effective against ants, aphids, bollworm, caterpillar, cockroach, corn worm, earwig, house fly, fruit fly, lead perforator, leaf hopper, lygus bug, mite, weevil, red spider mites, slugs, snail, termites, Japanese beetle (grub stage) and many other insects.
> 
> 
> 
> The DE that is needed for use in grain storage has not been heated and has a crystalline silica content of no more than 1 to 1.5%. It is commonly sold in hardware and garden stores of feed stores as an “organic pesticide.”
> 
> 
> 
> Diatomaceous Earth can be used effectively in houses to prevent the entry of certain insects such as earwigs, ants, silverfish, spiders, and cockroaches and to control these and others that are present in cupboards containing food, carpets, basements, attics, window ledges, pet areas for fleas, etc. It is important to place a small amount of the DE powder in corners, cracks, crevices, and other areas where insects might hide.
> 
> 
> 
> Another use is in animals and birds for control of external parasites, mites, fleas, and flies. This is achieved by dusting the animals or birds and the litter or bedding areas, nest boxes and perches. It has also been included in the diet (two percent in the grain ration) to control certain internal parasites and this practice is aid to result in lower fly population in the resulting manure. In fact DE has been used for worming animals, controlling fly larvae in manure, as a trace mineral mixture, and insecticide, a treatment for stored grains and a soil conditioner.


 

Dexter,

Great info.... Have you ever used it? If you did, what store can you purchase them at? I've got major problems with ant infestations and i feel this would help me. Can you mix this with their grits?

Eric


----------



## bigislerollers

Aloha Eric,

Yes, I use De with my grain feed. I mix about 1 cup with a 5 gal bucket of feed. I have some wheat and milo that have been stored for over a year without getting any critters in them. 

I get mine from Del's Feed and Farm Supply in Hilo. You should be able to get some at your local feed store or possibly at a garden store. Just make sure that the DE that you get *isn't *the one used in swimming pools.

I don't see any problems with mixing it into the grit.


----------



## texas.410

To dust birds I just sprinkel on and rub in. Avoid eyes.


----------



## DEEJAY7950

Thank You "Tex" that is what I wanted to know !


----------



## ezemaxima

bigislerollers said:


> Aloha Eric,
> 
> Yes, I use De with my grain feed. I mix about 1 cup with a 5 gal bucket of feed. I have some wheat and milo that have been stored for over a year without getting any critters in them.
> 
> I get mine from Del's Feed and Farm Supply in Hilo. You should be able to get some at your local feed store or possibly at a garden store. Just make sure that the DE that you get *isn't *the one used in swimming pools.
> 
> I don't see any problems with mixing it into the grit.


Dexter,

Thanks.... that's where i get my supplies too but their in Kahului. I'll go check with them the next time since they are about an hour away from me. Is there a certain brand you gotta ask for and what size bag does it come in? Thanks again!!!

Eric


----------



## bigislerollers

Eric,

The ones I got are re-packed in 5/10 lb. plastic Del's bags. One bag will last a looooong time. The people at the shop should know what you're talking about.


----------



## DEEJAY7950

Just some more pictures to look at--A BEFORE SHOT









Shot with DSC-W5 at 2008-04-18

This picture shows the solid boards that will lead to the trap!
the first board you see is a water proof cement board, the second just plain old plywood but it is protected somewhat from the elements! 
Here's the AFTER SHOT!








Shot with DSC-W5 at 2008-05-01


----------



## DEEJAY7950

Some more pictures, the going is slow, because the funds needed are even slower coming in lol!









Shot with DSC-W5 at 2008-05-01









Shot with DSC-W5 at 2008-05-01









Shot with DSC-W5 at 2008-05-01


----------



## DEEJAY7950

Shot with DSC-W5 at 2008-05-01









Shot with DSC-W5 at 2008-05-01









Shot with DSC-W5 at 2008-05-01


----------



## DEEJAY7950

Well that's all the pictures, ooops I forgot one, this guy keeps coming around asking for hand outs! lol!









Shot with DSC-W5 at 2008-05-01









Shot with DSC-W5 at 2008-05-01

That's all there is for now! Have a Good Day and God Bless!


----------



## Guest

i guess that tortose is there to help you keep the pace up lol anyways looking good .. the breeder boxes are pretty much the hardest part of it all but soon enuf it will all be worth it and you pockets will be empty because of the cost of feed instead of the cost of wood for your projects lol   thanks for sharing


----------



## DEEJAY7950

LOL LMAO I guess your right I'm the tortise and he's the hare!


----------



## niall

are those the boxes u will be breeding out of?sory if its a dumb question


----------



## DEEJAY7950

Good morning, to answer your question yes, although some will be used for other things, like storage, gateway to fly pen, paring up, those sort of things!


----------



## Grim

How many birds do you plan to keep? Are you also doing white ringnecks for displays?


----------



## KIPPY

> (It will be the safest place to be during a hurricane lol )


I was wondering about that. It's wonderfull that you have all that help. Are the guys enjoying it and making comments "I wish I was a pigeon, this loft is better then my house."



> i guess that tortose is there to help you keep the pace up lol anyways looking good


Ya, guys you better be moving faster then this tortoise.

Can't wait to see the finished product and I love the indoor plumbing.


----------



## DEEJAY7950

Had a good laugh at the indoor plumbing thing lol, but it will be a long time before this loft is really finished! Knowing this we decided to start to close off one half section and hope to settle some of our breeders while we continue to build as we are able and this closing up thing is not in any way saying it's finished but a desperate move just to settle the birds until we can get more supplies and the time to do it!

Grim at this time I don't have any plans for a "Dove display" right at this moment! Mixing Doves and white racer's must really confuse people? two really different birds for sure, I'm thinking of a "white bird release" not a white dove release, or a white Dove display, so a dove doesn't seem to fit the theme! Hoping to have at least "50" trained release birds by summer of "2009" anything I do this year is just a beginning! My main focus is to establish a breeding base of birds first so I have my own source of youngsters so when I lose some in training or what ever I won't be wiped out so to speak!


----------



## DEEJAY7950

*Just some pictures to pass the time*









Shot with DSC-W5 at 2008-05-07
Now dear you know this is my perch so quit making a fuss!


----------



## DEEJAY7950

Shot with DSC-W5 at 2008-05-07
well guys he's back again, can someone tell him to get a life?


----------



## DEEJAY7950

Shot with DSC-W5 at 2008-05-07









Shot with DSC-W5 at 2008-05-07
OMG look who just pulled in the drive! I think it's ELVIS!


----------



## DEEJAY7950

If I want to sit here on top of this so what!








Shot with DSC-W5 at 2008-05-07









Shot with DSC-W5 at 2008-05-07









Shot with DSC-W5 at 2008-05-07
YUM-YUM it's so good!


----------



## DEEJAY7950

Shot with DSC-W5 at 2008-05-07









Shot with DSC-W5 at 2008-05-07
Peek-A-Boo I see you!


----------



## DEEJAY7950

Shot with DSC-W5 at 2008-05-07
Now where did you say that perfect pine bed liner was? I still don't see it! Besides it's your turn anyways!









Shot with DSC-W5 at 2008-05-07
Hey guys the play ground is open! Who wants to play King of the Hill!


----------



## Lovebirds

Great pictures!! I was going to ask "what's up with the cracker box"..........and then I noticed a bird peaking over the top of the other box or whatever it is.........so you've got the nest bowls surrounded for privacy? Pretty cool idea.......if the birds like it ok.


----------



## DEEJAY7950

Well that's all for a while hoped you enjoyed them as much as i did taking them, I cracked up when one of my birds on little ones had to peak to see what was going on, I had just put bands on his babies, I should have taken pictures of that but was day dreaming at the time, next time i have a chance I'll get those little ones on film nope, tape nope, I guess it's "stick" these days? as Grand kids say whats film? jeez I feel old!


----------



## DynaBMan

Lovebirds said:


> Great pictures!! I was going to ask "what's up with the cracker box"..........and then I noticed a bird peaking over the top of the other box or whatever it is.........so you've got the nest bowls surrounded for privacy? Pretty cool idea.......if the birds like it ok.


You took the words right out of my mouth, Renee. I just called Tammy into the computer room and showed her the little white head sticking up over the box. It took me a minute to figure out what the setup was.


----------



## DEEJAY7950

Yep the birds like it Renee, the privacy that is, the different things on the screen helps to mark their nest since each one is different, it was funny watching them pick out a nest box the boy said i like this green one, the girl said i like this blue one and they went around and around until he finally got her to accept the green one lol had a good laugh at that!


----------



## KIPPY

They look excited with their new place to explore and hang out. The peeking pij is cute.


----------



## DEEJAY7950

DEEJAY7950 said:


> Shot with DSC-W5 at 2008-05-07
> Now where did you say that perfect pine bed liner was? I still don't see it! Besides it's your turn anyways!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shot with DSC-W5 at 2008-05-07
> Hey guys the play ground is open! Who wants to play King of the Hill!


This is where I got the idea for the king of the mountain thing!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xz7XvsTCkXM


----------



## Lovebirds

I wondered what that was for. I thought maybe you had a bird that couldn't fly or something. Watching the video........they sure get lots of wing excercise!! That's a good idea.


----------



## DEEJAY7950

Yea that's why i posted that link from youtube, so you could see what it was for! Gotta say I love that "Dennis Weinreich" what a helpful guy he is, it's one thing to type something to read which can be taken wrongly, and another to be on camera talking to people and explaining an Idea or concept in depth, and even showing you exactly how to do something step by step, he is doing so much good for pigeon lovers with his short takes on youtube and should be commended for it! Here's to you Dennis keep up the good works!


----------



## Guest

really enjoying the progress of you loft there and I keep thinking to myslef how unlived in it looks for now lol... its only a matter of time before you get join the rest of us in that well lived in loft look that the rest of us sport from the years of poopage lol .. the joys of life within a pigeon coop hehe


----------



## DEEJAY7950

Well it's starting to look lived in now LOL! hopefully pictures over the weekend!


----------



## Rooster2312

This has been a great thread Deejay! I will be having my own aviary within the next month hopefully so I have greatly enjoyed seeing the building of your wonderful loft from start to finish in order to get some hints and tips. I will be cheating with my loft though as I am buying online but I hope to do my own modifications regarding safety i.e. floors, wiring, perches etc.

Looking forward to seeing your new pics soon!

Lindi


----------



## DEEJAY7950

Lindi, have fun with your loft project, thanks for the nice comments, please when you can, post some of your loft pictures, we all would love to see them, remember to have that camera handy and also extra batteries on hand just in case!


----------



## Guest

wish they sold pigeon lofts here like they do in the uk , I have seen some awesome looking premade lofts from there and love those tile roofs they have so yes please send some pics when you get the chance


----------



## DEEJAY7950

A few pictures I took this past week!









Shot with DSC-W5 at 2008-05-22
Now where are those lovely white birds?


----------



## DEEJAY7950

Hey stay put, don't even think about leaving this nest buster! If I have to I'll sit on you all day long!









Shot with DSC-W5 at 2008-05-22


----------



## Lovebirds

That is SCARY!!! Good picture though

Hey........wait a minute!! You posted another picture. I was talking about the hawk picture............


----------



## KIPPY

That is a cool Hawk picture. Is he a rescue or just hanging out?


----------



## Guest

that screamin demon looks exactly like the one I have around here , he comes so close to my head while trying to attack my birds sometimes I can feel the wind beneath his wings lol they fear so little when it comes to the rumblings of their tummys ... feed me nowwwwww!! haha


----------



## Guest

oh and your lil white guy is sporting a nice mohawk there , must be a rebel baby ,you did say you were from the south now didnt you hehe


----------



## DEEJAY7950

Ah good morning, reporting for loft patrol sir!










Shot with DSC-W5 at 2008-05-22









Shot with DSC-W5 at 2008-05-01
Hawks, can't touch this, can't touch this, oh o o oh can't touch this!









Shot with DSC-W5 at 2008-05-01


----------



## Guest

hes way to sexy for any hawk to touch that hahahaa .. theres nothing like turtle time.. all you need now is a hare and the race is on lol


----------



## DEEJAY7950

KIPPY said:


> That is a cool Hawk picture. Is he a rescue or just hanging out?


 Just hanging around, hanging around, the kids got alligator blood! LOL!


----------



## DEEJAY7950

Lovebirds said:


> That is SCARY!!! Good picture though
> 
> Hey........wait a minute!! You posted another picture. I was talking about the hawk picture............


Sorry Renee didn't mean to confuse you lol!


----------



## spirit wings

That torite may have layed eggs in that sand pile....? in fall or spring there maybe some babies in there...if thats where she was when you saw it.? baby tortise are very cute.


----------



## Grim

The sand pile is the fill from excavating it's burrow.


----------



## DEEJAY7950

Hey Grim, just a heads up, Spirt Wings is "RIGHT", I just now found some info and it states that the gopher tortise will lay her eggs in that pile in front of the hole, the eggs need that direct sunlight from what I gather!


----------



## DEEJAY7950

*Project photos*

A few photos to pass the time!

This shows the air vents








Shot with DSC-W5 at 2008-06-14









Shot with DSC-W5 at 2008-06-14

[IM








Shot with DSC-W5 at 2008-06-14


----------



## DEEJAY7950

Shot with DSC-W5 at 2008-06-14









Shot with DSC-W5 at 2008-06-14


----------



## DEEJAY7950

Here's a couple of "odd" things I added to the loft using recycled stuff!

Oh by the way--just for your information I hit the jackpot at "Home Depot", when I went to cash out at the self serve register I scaned the I bolts (1/4 inch x 6 inches) and it rang up as .01¢ each needless to say I bought what i could find, but had to pick through many boxes to get them LOL!









Shot with DSC-W5 at 2008-06-14









Shot with DSC-W5 at 2008-06-14


----------



## DEEJAY7950

Shot with DSC-W5 at 2008-06-14

That's all folks time to go back to work!


----------



## Grim

I like the nest material basket. Very good idea.


----------



## DEEJAY7950

Glad you liked the nesting material box! Grim, Here are a couple of pictures of the drop trap I'm building using a clear piece of Lexan (Plastic) I decided to try this to see if making it easier for the birds to see inside the loft would help in trapping the birds?, only time will tell!


----------



## Lovebirds

DEEJAY7950 said:


> Glad you liked the nesting material box! Grim, Here are a couple of pictures of the drop trap I'm building using a clear piece of Lexan (Plastic) I decided to try this to see if making it easier for the birds to see inside the loft would help in trapping the birds?, only time will tell!


So, the blue color is the protective film they have on it when you buy it? I wondered why you were using blue.


----------



## spirit wings

looking great dj!....It is cool that you put so much thought and ideas into it...I'm impressed


----------



## ezemaxima

DEEJAY7950 said:


> Glad you liked the nesting material box! Grim, Here are a couple of pictures of the drop trap I'm building using a clear piece of Lexan (Plastic) I decided to try this to see if making it easier for the birds to see inside the loft would help in trapping the birds?, only time will tell!



It should work... I have a double trap on my loft.. 

Here's the my Sputnik trap version.. if you look closely you will see the clear plexi










And then I have this clear plexi for my secod trap. At night when I still have birds out, I keep this one locked and the Sputnik type open.


----------



## DEEJAY7950

This pic shows the Grit block holders and the windows that are removable!











Shot with DSC-W5 at 2008-06-17









Shot with DSC-W5 at 2008-06-17
The fold down front door that turns into a landing board, still needs to be finished with hardy board inserts for the birds to land on !









Shot with DSC-W5 at 2008-06-17


----------



## DEEJAY7950

A few more pictures taken this week!









Shot with DSC-W5 at 2008-06-23









Shot with DSC-W5 at 2008-06-23


----------



## DEEJAY7950

Shot with DSC-W5 at 2008-06-23









Shot with DSC-W5 at 2008-06-23


----------



## DEEJAY7950

Shot with DSC-W5 at 2008-06-23









Shot with DSC-W5 at 2008-06-23


----------



## DEEJAY7950

Shot with DSC-W5 at 2008-06-23









Shot with DSC-W5 at 2008-06-23


----------



## DEEJAY7950

Shot with DSC-W5 at 2008-06-23









Shot with DSC-W5 at 2008-06-23


----------



## DEEJAY7950

Shot with DSC-W5 at 2008-06-23









Shot with DSC-W5 at 2008-06-23

Well that's all for a few days hope you enjoyed them, it's slow going but getting there, at least the young bird side is now open, in fact lost my first bird by accident while moving birds, (lol too many helping hands God Bless them) the young birds are trapping well but seem to prefer the blue side over the clear side right now, also had to move the twist lock piece of wood,(at bottom of trap) the birds didn't seem to like the small piece of wood at their feet so I removed it and they started to trap more readily!


----------



## TAWhatley

Wow, DeeJay! That's a lovely loft you've built there! Want to come to California and build a few out here? 

Terry


----------



## DEEJAY7950

My Gosh Terry! Thanks for the vote of confidence but I'm not much of a builder, for me it's really more like trial and error and that is not good, so far I've been just winging it as I go, If I get stuck on something I stop and go to something else then usually I have a moment of enlightenment and can return to what I was working on in the first place! To give you a for instance you will notice that my roof is only half finished, I used shingles I got for 18.00 bucks a square but there was only enough to do half the roof, these shingles to my surprise were discontinued at the Home depot (these shingles were just bought 2 months ago and made the end of 2007 also a very popular white shingle) so now what to do? Saddle back roof top ? I think not, so after a long search found a home depot out of area that still had some of the style i needed GREAT, but only had 17 bundles left I needed at least 8 bundles so i asked if they would hold some for me and I would be there as soon as I could ( about an Hours ride each way) I get there to find they have only 12 bundles left, but the best part was the price, because it was a discontinued item I got those bundles for 3.00 bucks each, needless to say I bought them all just in case I need to replace some from a storm! The money I saved let me do so much more and I'm slightly ahead of shedule! So that is how this project has been going,=== start, stop, start, stop, It will get done but not in my time, but in Gods time! Again thanks for the vote of confidence but I hope this is the last time I do this LOL! So I will have to pass on that offer!


----------



## Bluecheckard

Very nice Loft you have in there. You guys did a realy good job in building that loft and I realy admire your dedication and hardwork on building that loft. wish you a successful breeding and racing seasons to come.


----------



## spirit wings

yes. how are you doing DJ? been awhile since you posted....is your loft finished ?


----------



## DEEJAY7950

Nope still not finished, everyday it's rain, rain, rain, roof is7/8 finished, need trim, caulking. painting, need to make nest box fronts, some feeders, need to put in electric, need plumbing for water, but before any of this can be done I just need to find the time!


----------



## DEEJAY7950

*Made New feeders to trap train birds*

Here's my first attempt at making my own feeder!










Didn't turn out to good but I said I wasn't a builder LOL! It will do in a pinch!


----------



## DEEJAY7950

*With builder help*

Second attempt turned out much better with builder on hand, keep in mind I didn't buy the right stuff to begin with so with the right materials (Wood) and more thought I know we can make a better feeder in the Future!


----------



## Lovebirds

I guess this proves I'm not a builder either..............LOL......cause I don't see a thing wrong with the first one. 
They both look pretty good to me.


----------



## DEEJAY7950

Thanks Renee, for your kind support! I've got two pictures of eggs I just candled and I'm trying to figure how to post them ( cause there just too large) I'm gonna mess with it for a bit before i give up LOL!


----------



## DEEJAY7950

*Hmmm lets see if this works*




Preview worked so it should be good to go yippee!


----------



## Lovebirds

Cool looking. At what stage are these eggs?


----------



## DEEJAY7950

Those eggs are a couple days old! Probably will get better pics in a couple more days but I hate to keep upsetting them you know!

P.S. when I said a couple days old, I meant after the second egg was laid, I should have been more exact so i didn't confuse anyone especially new people just learning!


----------



## DEEJAY7950

Some more pictures of the on going project!


----------



## DEEJAY7950




----------



## Ed

this looks great!!!!!


----------



## DEEJAY7950




----------



## spirit wings

well long time not hear....cool flight....now what is the floor made from?


----------



## DEEJAY7950

Well that's all I have for now, had a hard time getting these pictures since my computer fried, slowly I'm getting back to normal, more pictures to follow as I'm able!


----------



## spirit wings

hey there, what is the floor made from?


----------



## DEEJAY7950

Wow a response already cool, that floor was an Idea my son came up with, it's a pond liner from the Home Depot, thinking it would be water proof, of course it is but the neat thing was that after wet and while scrubing pigeon poop it wasn't slippery at all while walking on it! Only time will tell how well it holds up, so far I'm very pleased with it!


----------



## spirit wings

DEEJAY7950 said:


> Wow a response already cool, that floor was an Idea my son came up with, it's a pond liner from the Home Depot, thinking it would be water proof, of course it is but the neat thing was that after wet and while scrubing pigeon poop it wasn't slippery at all while walking on it! Only time will tell how well it holds up, so far I'm very pleased with it!


so you would just hose if off?


----------



## DEEJAY7950

Yes, but after you get a build up you need to brush it a bit to losen the poop up then wash it down out through the clean out doors!


----------



## Lovebirds

VERY NICE!!! You've come a long way. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## DEEJAY7950

Hi all, here are some recent pics!


----------



## DEEJAY7950




----------



## DEEJAY7950




----------



## DEEJAY7950




----------



## DEEJAY7950




----------



## DEEJAY7950




----------



## DEEJAY7950




----------



## DEEJAY7950




----------



## DEEJAY7950

Well that's all for now folks, I see I have to fix the date on the camera, cause I just took these a few days ago!


----------



## TAWhatley

Terrific pics, DeeJay! Is that a mortar mixing tub you are using for a bath? If so, I use them all the time for my ducks but never considered them for the pigeons.

Terry


----------



## RodSD

Wow! Beautiful loft. You probably spent a lot of money?

It is amazing that some pigeons make a nest other than what you have provided.


----------



## DEEJAY7950

TAWhatley said:


> Terrific pics, DeeJay! Is that a mortar mixing tub you are using for a bath? If so, I use them all the time for my ducks but never considered them for the pigeons.
> 
> Terry


Hi terry, I got that tub at "Harbor Freight" , some sort of mixing tub I guess, All I know is that the birds love the size of it and also the depth of it and the edges are rounded enough that it is perfect for the birds, the only draw back is that I can not find another one for my fly pen, I'll keep looking though until I do find one that is for sure!


----------



## DEEJAY7950

RodSD said:


> Wow! Beautiful loft. You probably spent a lot of money?
> 
> It is amazing that some pigeons make a nest other than what you have provided.


Hi Rod, I guess I spent more than I should of or more than I really needed to, still not finished, so much still needs to be done, I'm taking my time and using as much "free stuff" as i can, and yes the birds could care less about what you want for them LOL as you can see I've had some that took to the floor for nesting, however I do believe that was my fault introducing new pairs of birds in the breeding section and the old birds there wouldn't let them take a box, I guess they will have to earn a box for themselves!


----------



## DEEJAY7950

Wow a year has gone by and I have not had a chance to take more pictures of all the changes made to the loft like adding an addition for young birds with a different design so I'll have to take some pics in the near future if I can remember how to do it LOL! Been racing young birds and made the sheet a few times from 250 miles out one of my white birds even made the sheet thrilled all the more!


----------



## yopigeonguy

heheh, i love you loft!!! wish i had that much room!!!


----------



## Reidar

Hello, really like the loft and especially the aviary, very nice. Questions on the aviary floor, what did you use underneath the pond liner as a base, and how did you secure it all together and then on the base? Last how do you like it now a year after the install? Thanks, Reidar


----------



## BTut

Nice Job cant wait to see it when its done.
Can i fit a king size bed and cable TV Ill start packing
Bill T


----------



## bloodlines_365

i salute you on this one.....very nice J.O.B..... yeah just keep them happy


----------



## Frank-NC

beautiful loft  and glad your birds are doing great also, keep up the hard work and don't forget to take some time out for fun


----------



## c.hert

Sure enjoyed your pictures and you all look like quite a unit in working together and you are fortunate to have help from the young and the next age--pretty setting--and I saw some horses too-thanks for sharing..c.hert


----------



## LUCKYT

LOL! All that work! dont you own a Garage? JUST kidding! Dave


----------

